# Chris Kyle - former Navy Seal shot at gun range



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/reports-ex-seal-author-fatally-shot-gun-range-072047785.html

What a tragic loss from a man that has provided and helped so many. 

I'd like to know more about the shooter. This sounds more like an assassination, than a murder. 

My prayers go out to his family. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good to see the story out, at least we know how it happened now. it was all over FB yesterday but nobody was saying how. he saved a lot of lives and took a lot too.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Of all the places he served in and of all the scenarios he had to deal with while a sniper and this is how his life was snuffed out :what:. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Sad, my prayers go out to their loved ones.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

RIP brother!
Halfway down the trail to Hell,

In a shady meadow green

Are the Souls of all dead troopers camped,

Near a good old-time canteen.

And this eternal resting place

Is known as Fiddlers' Green.


Marching past, straight through to Hell

The Infantry are seen.

Accompanied by the Engineers,

Artillery and Marines,

For none but the shades of Cavalrymen

Dismount at Fiddlers' Green.


Though some go curving down the trail

To seek a warmer scene.

No trooper ever gets to Hell

Ere he's emptied his canteen.

And so rides back to drink again

With friends at Fiddlers' Green.


And so when man and horse go down

Beneath a saber keen,

Or in a roaring charge of fierce melee

You stop a bullet clean,

And the hostiles come to get your scalp,

Just empty your canteen,

And go to Fiddlers' Green.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rest In Peace Chris. You saved a lot of our brothers lives.
I read his book over the Christmas holiday, Very powerful reading. I couldnt put it down. It took me two days to go thru it. I couldnt put it down. The way he died just shows what kind of guy he was. The guy who shot him was a fellow marine who was suffering from PTSD and chris thought that by getting him back on the range it would help him. He gave of himself all the way to the end. People know about all his medals(silver and bronze stars) of valor but few know how many purple hearts he got and should have gotten.
God Bless ya Chris
I Salute You.
donm
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=2632&pictureid=14023


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Very very sad ordeal,from what I read in his book and other places he would never turn anyone down who needed help.


----------



## Buckhunter1206 (Sep 15, 2012)

Makes you wonder if the bounty was still out on him and if so was that the reason? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

